# Linux >  Fotogrāfijas no SD uz datoru.

## defs

Sveiki visiem! Lieta sekojoša: ir mēģināts ar dažadiem fočikiem un SD kartēm,arī dažādiem datoriem ar ubuntu versijām 10.04 un 12.04.
Fočikā bilde izskatās labā,bet lādējot datorā ar SD karti /ar usb adapteri vai bez tā/ bilde sačakarējas-paliek krāsainas svītras,dažreiz puse tikai redzama,vai pat nav iespejams atvērt datorā bildi,lai apskatītu.
Varbūt kāds jau saprata par ko ir runa.Ja ne,tad jāmēģina kaut kur iepostēt brāķa bildi. Bet nu kas tā par problēmu-nesaprotu.Ar win viss strādā.Paldies!

----------


## defs

piemeram šitā.

----------


## Ar4

Ar ko Tu tās bildes kopē, vienkārši ar File manager, vai FSpot/kādu citu viewer?

----------


## defs

Vienkārši ielieku sd datorā un atveru kā mapi-tur viņas ir.Daža laba,cita sabojāta.Un jau ikonas ir redzamas,kas bojātas.Tajā pašā laikā SD kartēs citi dokumenti iekš Word un excel,kas rakstīti-tos atver normāli.

----------


## JDat

SD vai fotoaparāts (maz ticams) gļuko...
Citu SD karti mēģināji?

A tu tiešām mēģināji vēlreiz apskatīt brāļa bildi uz fotoaparāta? Izņem no datora SD karti un atkal ieliec fotoaparātā. pievelc tuvāk, atzūmo tālāk fotoaparātā...

----------


## defs

Jā,JDat,dažkārt bilde jau sačakarejusies un nevar to redzēt,vai lidzigi gļuki kā jau iepostēju. Bet ne visas bildes.Tā kā sanāk,ka linux čakarē bildes. Varbūt nav kādi draiveri? Bija māšelei mēģināts iepriekš ar ubuntu 9.04-tur tie joki sākās.Pēc tam uzlika 10.04-tas pats.Šim datoram ir 12.04,šī bilde pavisam ar citu fočuku un pa visam citu karti-atkal tas pats. Vārdu sakot,viņa nopirka jaunu foči Nikon coolpix 500 un grib dabūt bildes datorā,kas darbojas ar linux ubuntu.Par cik tādam fočim priekš lin nevarējām atrast draiveri,lidzi nāk tikai priekš win un mac,tad paliek bildes pārvietot ar sd karti.Varbūt vēl kādi varianti?

----------


## JDat

Ir viens variants: Netuvojies datoram, salauzīsi! ko dmesg saka? Citu SD karti mēģināji? Normāls ziepjutrauks linuxā atpazīstas kā aprasta flash atmiņa (no lietotāja viedokļa raugoties). Bet tav ir tencence visu sarežģīt un rakties nepareizajā virzienā. Man ir vecāks Nikon. Uzlieku fočikā lai strādā ka mass storage un miers. Vadu datorā un lieto'ju kā USB flešku. Kur problēma? SD kartes drauveri? Tur jābut sevišķi debīlam datoram vai sevišķi debīlam lietotājam. Paņemu SD arti un ielieku portatīvā datora slotā. Izkopēju ārā ko vajag un miers. No tāviem simptomiem var secināt ka linux ir apmēram ta'ja stadijā kas bija 1995 gadā (drauveru sāpes) un tev nekas neit. Pilnīgi antipātija pret linux. Parasti saka par līkām rokām kaut ko, bet... Lavāk netuvojies datoram vispār.

----------


## defs

JDat,tas Nikon nav ziepju trauks un man viņš te nav uz vietas.Bet nu man te tas ziepju trauks hp-tas taisa tādus pašus brīnumus ar pavisam citu sd karti,citā datorā un citu linux versiju.Lauzt neko netaisos,neesmu tik traks.
 Cik sapratu no Tevis-arī Tev nav zināšanu,ko darīt.

----------


## JDat

man nav informācijas kas tev tur gļuko. var būt 101 iemesls. izklausaas ka nezinam kā lietot aparātus un saslēgt kopā visu. Tādiem cilvēkiem jālieto Mac.

Word dokuments verās labi, bilde chakarējas. WTF? Tātad SD karte, un lasītājs ne pričom. Vai tomēr pričom? Ar SD karti esi mēģinājis pārnest bildi no viena datora uz otru? Vai, vismaz pie viena datora pieslēdz divus lasītājis. Ar vienu ieraksti, ar otru nolasi. Tos pašus word dokumentus un nesabojātas blides. Sanāk? Darbojas? izdaram secinājumus... Tālāk. Formatējam SD karti un testējam ar fotoaparātu. Savādāk simptomi: Saniezējās kreisās kājas pirksts, man liekas, ka pie tā vainīgs aizkuņģa dzidzeris, attiecīgi jāmeklē aklās zarnas donors un jānomaina kreisais pauts.

----------


## defs

JDat,man te tāda problēma,ka šie datori atrodas katrs savā pilsētā.Tā kā laikam jāatliek šis jautājums pagaidām. Es nesaku nevienu sliktu vārdu par linux,vienīgi kaut ko nesaprotu-tas nu ir fakts.

----------


## JDat

Ja nesaprotam ,tad jāmēgina razobratsa.

Kāpēc man google sniedz 95 % atbildes linux jautājumos? Linux neder brīvajiem metinātājiem. Linux der tikai šitādiem:

----------


## defs

JDat,redzi,man ir elfaforums,kur latviešu valodā varu uzjautāt,ja gadijumā kāds cits ar kaut ko līdzīgu saskāries. Ja nu visi jautājumi jāmeklē googlē,tad sorry,ka esmu iztraucējis mieru  ::

----------


## JDat

Nē nu. Metinātāji laikam tā arī dara. Parasti notiek savādāk. No sākuma pats mēģina atrisināt. Ja nesanāk, tad prasa padomu. Metinātāji no sākuma prasa padomu, un tikai tad domā paši... Ne velti izgudrotas lapas kas ir līdzīgas "Let me google it for You" utt. Nekāda sakara ar miera traucēšanu, vienkārši cilvēka stulbums.

Kaut vai Didzis. Zinot Didzi, es nekad neticētu ka viņš lieto linux. Izrādās ka lieto un ir laimīgs... Darbojas taču viss.

----------


## defs

Jdat,tēmu var slēgt.Kā jau teicu-es par linux neko sliktu nesaku.
Taagd domaju,ka točno atmiņas kartes ir brāķi no ražošanas vai arī nojukušas lietojot. Izmēģināju vēl 2 gab.-abas citas iet normali.Bet nu māselei 4GB jauna no veikala neiet jau no sakuma! Galvu sajauca tas,ka to pašu karti ieliekot iekš win tā strādā. 
 Bet nu metinātāji-tā ir galīgi cita tēma. Starp citu,forumā nez vai kāds tur daudz kaut ko raksta,vismaz es ne.

----------


## JDat

Dīvaini ka pats nevar konstatēt brāķi. Vai vismaz izpētīt. Salodēju vienu herņu ar MCU. Nestrādā. Tāpēc neskrienu un neprasu formā: kāpēc man nestrādā? Zinu ka neemu izpētījis visas nianses. Tāpēc arī no sākuma pats izsmelšu visas savas idejas.

----------


## defs

JDat,saproti,starp mums ir liela atšķirība.Iespējams,ka Tu esi datormeistars,kas zina visu par datoriem.Es tikai lietoju datoru. Ja Tevi ļoti apgrūtina atbildēt uz Tavuprāt vienkāršiem jautājumiem,tad neatbildi,kāds cits pateiks. Man ir vienkāršāk kādam pajautāt,nekā noaut kājas dēļ kaut kādām problēmām. Tā kā vēlreiz sorry un paldies,ka vismaz ieteici vēlreiz mēģinat citu atmiņas karti.Piezvaniju māšelei-viņa ar sameklēja citu sd un saka,ka viss normāli. Tā kā topiks pabeigts.

----------


## JDat

Mani nekas neapgrūtina. Es vienārši nevaru saprast kāpēc cilvēks nedomā. Ja negribu atbildēt, tad klusēju, nevis kā dažs labs kurš katrā tēmā iespamoja savulaik. Vienkārti tas formulējums, problēma un secinājumi ir biku par trakiem lai cilvēkam mēģinātu palīdzēt.

Vajadzēja divas lapas piedrukāt lai iedomātos ka jāpamēģina ar citu SD karti. Tas arī ir tas stulbums, kas mani uzjautrina... Vienkārši jāpadomā, nevis mistiskas diagnozes jāustāda un pēc tam jāzdod dīvaini jautājumi. Bet nu, mūžīgas haļavas metinātājiem to nesaprast. Tāpēc arī mūžigi metina Perpetuummobile.  ::

----------


## next

Nav runa par braakji.
Vieglums ar kaadu win atpaziist un straadaa ar visaadaam atminjaam rada iespaidu ka taas visas ir vienaadas.
Bet vajag tikai pameegjinaat uztaisiit bootdisku prieksh kaadas free os un visaadi briinumi atklaajas.
Ja kaads zinaatu pateikt kas ar ko straadaa un kas nee, buutu ljoti pateiciigs.

----------


## JDat

> Vieglums ar kaadu win atpaziist un straadaa ar visaadaam atminjaam rada iespaidu ka taas visas ir vienaadas.


 Runa ir pa SD kartēm vau USB flash?




> Bet vajag tikai pameegjinaat uztaisiit bootdisku prieksh kaadas free os un visaadi briinumi atklaajas.
> Ja kaads zinaatu pateikt kas ar ko straadaa un kas nee, buutu ljoti pateiciigs.


 Vai varētu precīzāk paskaidrot? Man ir bijusi tikai viena problēma. Uz vecas USB flashatmiņas neieliekās Bubuntu, jo nepietiek vietas. USB nevis SD starp citu.




> Ja kaads zinaatu pateikt kas ar ko straadaa un kas nee, buutu ljoti pateiciigs.


 Ja zinātu ko Jūs dmājat ar apzīmējumu "KAS" un ar apzīmējumu "AR KO" tad būtu tikai pateicīgs saprast un mēģināt izdomāt Jūsu problēmu.

Pagaidām jautājums (vai problēma) izskatās tā itkā to būtu uzdevis metinātāju karalis.

----------

